# Who else uses 'Anti-Torque Cable Rods'



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Who else is running one of these??? I think it makes a BIG DIFFERENCE???!!! Installed my prototype(s) and I needed to move my scope housing in towards my sight bar a good bit both times!! Nice seeing the circle on my lens and the pin sit so close to the string centerline. Think this will remain on my BHUL set up after converting back to hunting mode too!! Just need to dull the 'Bling' factor


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

Is what you are describing a "Tilt Tamer" or and "Arctec CPR"?


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

My version I would say, but yes same concept.


----------



## InjunJR (Jul 25, 2011)

I just put a Bearfoot Archery bent rod on my elite. Works great, bow draws smoother and holds better


----------



## JBI60X (Mar 24, 2012)

Have you tried bh tuning yet?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Guys this is the FIELD archery section.....none of the talk here will be related to hunting or shooting broadheads....its all target all the time.

But if the bow shoots better or tunes better with field points....guess what else it's going to shoot better? :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Ray I still wish you would make one like we talked about so I could "test" one in my VE :wink:


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Will get with you via email and get you fixed up.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

No I will be picking up the iPhone every 10 mins to see if I have an email from you.....

dang just one from BASSMasters :doh:


----------



## InjunJR (Jul 25, 2011)

Brown Hornet said:


> Guys this is the FIELD archery section.....none of the talk here will be related to hunting or shooting broadheads....its all target all the time.
> 
> But if the bow shoots better or tunes better with field points....guess what else it's going to shoot better? :wink:


Who's talking hunting or broadheads???


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> No I will be picking up the iPhone every 10 mins to see if I have an email from you.....
> 
> dang just one from BASSMasters :doh:


First I need to remember what we discussed  Getting older sucks!!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

InjunJR said:


> Who's talking hunting or broadheads???


hhhmmmm maybe ya want to take a look at the post before I made the comment and after yours :wink:


----------



## InjunJR (Jul 25, 2011)

Brown Hornet said:


> hhhmmmm maybe ya want to take a look at the post before I made the comment and after yours :wink:


good deal


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

I was interested in these so I sent bear foot a message about one for the dominator. I got no response


----------



## InjunJR (Jul 25, 2011)

treeman65 said:


> I was interested in these so I sent bear foot a message about one for the dominator. I got no response


Give his shop a call, he's a busy guy


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

treeman65 said:


> I was interested in these so I sent bear foot a message about one for the dominator. I got no response


If you can wait until State Indoor at Harrisburg I will sell you one of mine then, PM me for details. Mine is built around PSE bows but should work on most all other brands that use 3/8" cable rods. PLUS, mine will have a bit of a 'BLING' factor to them


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

RatherBArchery said:


> If you can wait until State Indoor at Harrisburg I will sell you one of mine then, PM me for details. Mine is built around PSE bows but should work on most all other brands that use 3/8" cable rods. PLUS, mine will have a bit of a 'BLING' factor to them


That sounds good


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

bearfoot bent rod works great on my pse dominator


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I thought I would have one on my VE by now :noidea: someone forgot about me :zip:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

I am learning very quickly that they are a must have for the ProComp....Bearfoot was slow to respond to me as well. I may call him or, just order an ArcTec from LAS.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

edgerat said:


> I am learning very quickly that they are a must have for the ProComp....Bearfoot was slow to respond to me as well. I may call him or, just order an ArcTec from LAS.


Why do you say it's a must


----------



## Praeger (Jan 7, 2011)

I have the Bearfoot bent rod. Surprising how far the torque was twisting the riser/upper cam. After switching, shots were hitting 6" to the right at 20 yards. Upper cam lean on my Alpha Burner and Alpha Elite almost disappeared. You will be limited to short vanes due to reduced cable clearance, but I'm shooting 3D and field so not an issue. Well worth $15 per rod.


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

treeman65 said:


> Why do you say it's a must


For me, I can't get the bow to tune the way I like with the stock setup, it throws a tear for me at distance.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

thought about trying one on my pro comp but it tuned great both paper and bare shaft


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

i got a couple of new rods from alpine and bent one for my concorde. havent had time to give it a whirl. i figured i would screw one up so i got a second for jic.

it will be interesting to see what it does on this cam system because alpine's yoke tracks shift the load on the axle as the bow is drawn.

i didnt particularly care for the mounting method of the BearFoot PSE version. the dogleg rod looks cleaner.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Sorry Hornet  I am so behind with projects that I could live at work.....


----------



## Mitchhunt (Jan 31, 2011)

RatherBArchery said:


> If you can wait until State Indoor at Harrisburg I will sell you one of mine then, PM me for details. Mine is built around PSE bows but should work on most all other brands that use 3/8" cable rods. PLUS, mine will have a bit of a 'BLING' factor to them


So whats this extra 'bling' you mention? Any pics you can share? I'm planning to order one of these soon.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Basically all polished stainless steel construction.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

RatherBArchery said:


> Sorry Hornet  I am so behind with projects that I could live at work.....


You got me checking the mail box everyday for nothing :chortle: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I bent another rod last night and just need to polish it tonight, figured it may end up on the end of your bass rod instead of the Hoyt.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I don't fish a lot of "slop" so I don't need anything that stiff :wink: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Well it is polished and ready to go for tomorrow, hope you have a good pair of sunglasses:shade:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I haven't really had a chance to play outdoors with it yet and get it tweaked at all....but I like it for sure 

My target at home won't stop my Nano XRs....well it does but I have to dig them out of the target and my vanes don't like that. So I usually shoot some Fatboys I have laying around..... Shot one arrow and then installed the rod real quick. Shot another arrow....

The 2nd shot was 2" to the right....I can bring my sight in. HAPPY DANCE time. I'm sure I am going to have to bring it in even more once I get outside. The Fatboys and Nanos shoot close to one another but not dead on perfect....plus it's darker in inside so I always am a little off left wise. 

I can't wait to play with this thing....I shot a handful of arrows and the Fatboys seem to be coming out the bow a little straighter and they are a little more consistent...even at this close distance.  

Thanks buddy....


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

NO PROBLEM Hornet, hope it works out for you. Also curious to see if it brings the cables into the sight picture at all. I have tried to modify a cable slide so I could install it backwards and pull the Buss cable further from the sight picture but it hasn't worked. I had modified an old white PSE slide during indoor, which worked well BUT, it chewed up my cable after a couple months.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Flip your slide 180 and see if the cables rub each other, if they don't use it that way.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

They are in the sight picture but honestly unless I am staring at them I don't really see them or pay attention to them. Being that they are white cables they don't really stand out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

If you come up to 'Insteada' we can see about getting one with a little less bend to try out.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I don't think I need much less bend. Can't use anymore lol but this one should be fine. 

That being said I don't know what less or more really does down range....I'm not Jesse so I don't like to tinker much. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Get that rod outside yet Hornet???


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

No not yet....been busy actually. It's rained in the evening a good bit or I've had plans or stuff to do the past week or so. Should get out this weekend or next week though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Keep me posted, anxious to see what it does for you and the Hoyt!!


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

For me Anti-Torque Rod helps with lefts and rights on the long targets and it holds little better you will see it at 60+ yards 
.


----------

